# End of decade lists - AAM truisms:phrases repeated ad nauseam on AAM



## Howitzer (15 Dec 2009)

Phrases which I've seen repeated ad nauseam (there's one) on AAM. Usually for a limited period of time. I can't comment pre-2006.

Property only goes up in value (2006 - 2007)
There's nothing safer than bricks and mortar (2006 - 2007)
They're not building any more of it (2006 - 2007)
Just look at the fundamentals! (2006 - 2008)
Always go Interest Only when investing in property (2006 - early 2009)
There'll be a soft landing (2007 - 2008)
It was all Lehmann's fault (2008 - mid 2009)
No one could have seen it coming (2008 - mid 2009)
Public Sector workers are lazy/indolent/over paid/eat your first born child (early 2009 - date)
The Irish press has a right wing bias (late 2009 - date)
It was <someone else's> fault (2006 - date)


----------



## z107 (15 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

In before lock.


----------



## Mpsox (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

I don't mind paying my fair share but........(2009 after budgets)


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

The gold panto has been a constant pretty much since this site began
Now is the ideal time to invest in gold .... 
Oh no it's not


----------



## callybags (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

"We didn't cause this mess"

This applies to every section of society- without exception.


----------



## Caveat (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

"Everything is Bertie's fault" (late 2008 onwards)


----------



## Complainer (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*



Caveat said:


> "Everything is Bertie's fault" (late 2008 onwards)


Don't forget Biffo


----------



## Firefly (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

The constant requests to prove your opinion with veritable links on Los threads.


----------



## jhegarty (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

I told everyone there was going to be a property crash (just as I have every year since 1995)


----------



## TarfHead (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

"_This time it's different_", in response to any attempt to compare the Irish property bubble to every other economic bubble in history.



Caveat said:


> "Everything is Bertie's fault" (late 2008 onwards)


 
or, "_If only Bertie hadn't been forced out .._"


----------



## liaconn (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

'I don't want to start another rant against the public sector.......'


----------



## Shawady (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

"We are where we are"


----------



## Ciaraella (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

''Going forward', so irritating!


----------



## ney001 (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

'The speed limit is a limit not a target!'.

And we all know this one............ 'What a Rip Off'!


----------



## delgirl (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*



ney001 said:


> And we all know this one............ 'What a Rip Off'!


 Did someone mention Rip Off - where's ClubMan when you need him?


----------



## Celtwytch (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

Why are we doing an end of decade list a year early? 

Oops, never mind - just realised that AAM is a decade old!


----------



## TarfHead (18 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*



Celtwytch said:


> Why are we doing an end of decade list a year early?


 
This decade started in 2000, so this is it's 10th year. If you celebrated the end of the Millenium in 1999, then you have to accept this year as being the end of the first decade.


----------



## Celtwytch (18 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*



TarfHead said:


> This decade started in 2000, so this is it's 10th year. If you celebrated the end of the Millenium in 1999, then you have to accept this year as being the end of the first decade.


 
Ah, but I _didn't_ celebrate the end of the Millennium in 1999.  As far as I'm concerned, it didn't end until 2000, as we don't start counting at year 0.  So if we're talking about the end of a decade according to the calendar, then that would be the end of 2010.  (As I said before, the OP may have been referring to the end of a decade of the AAM website).


----------



## Howitzer (18 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

Nope I was referring to the end of the decade. You're on your own.


----------



## MANTO (18 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*

_'In the current climate' _


----------



## ajapale (18 Dec 2009)

Trackers Good - SRV's Bad  pre 2008.


----------



## Marion (19 Dec 2009)

Moderators are always right! 

Marion


----------



## AlastairSC (21 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*



howitzer said:


> nope i was referring to the end of the decade. You're on your own.



oh no he isn't!!


----------



## DB74 (21 Dec 2009)

*Re: End of decade lists - AAM truisms*



Howitzer said:


> You're on your own.


 
He's not you know. I'm with stoopid!


----------

